# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Αυτοκίνητο & Μηχανή >  Μέτρηση ρελε

## brasidas12

Καλησπέρα μαστορια. Πως μπορώ να μετρήσω αν ο ρελες αυτοκινήτου ειναι καμένος; ειναι με 5 ποδαράκια οπως στην φωτο Ευχαριστώ

----------


## sofosal

επαφές 85 /  86  είναι το πηνίο του, ωμική αντίσταση
η/ τάση 12 volt να δεις αν οπλίζει

οι επαφές του φαίνονται στο σχέδιο πάνω του.

----------

